# I'm new, and a little anxious.



## hislittleredrider (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all. Today I bought my first road bike an 07' Jamis Ventura Sport. To some of you this is a junk bike, but for me, I never thought I would be buying a bicycle that was 550.00 ... Long story short ... I have never been a very active person. I like being healthy, but I have never stuck to anything long term and have never been thin. Due to fuel costs, my fiance got a road bike about 6 months ago and really started enjoying it. I wanted to be able to join him, so I bought some department store mountain mongoose. ( Sent straight from hell.) I rode it until it fell apart on me. This was only about 2 months. I also recently quit taking birth control pills that aided in a 15lb weight gain in 3 months. I thought with the biking I was doing and healthy eating, I would see at least a small difference. Well I can flex muscles in my legs, something I could never do before. However, my waist line and belly was increasing. I am now off the pills, and not looking back. I actually found enjoyment in biking, and not riding for pure weight loss. I am 5'4 about 165 and well have a very large chest. I am finding after my riding my back is in hell. Also, I have very small hands and it is hard to grip the brakes, as my finger barely extends around it. I am sure with practice I will get better. Right now I am going about 10-12 miles an hour. I love how being active makes me feel, physically and mentally. Is this a kind of sport than anyone can do? I feel silly out there sometimes, that a ''larger'' women is road biking. Also, I really am not fond of my legs at this point and wear leggings or capri's.. Is it mandatory I wear shorts?
Any advice or encouragement is appreciated!
Bethany


----------



## gobike1 (May 12, 2008)

Way to go. Glad you are biking and liking it. Don't let the bike snobs tell you your bike is crap. Its a big step up from the deaprtment store bike. And besides not everyone can afford a 3k bike. You can wear leggings or capris. Whatever you are most comfy in. I am about 50 lbs out from where I'd like to be. Personally when I see someone NOT in shape on a bike, I'm more inspired than seeing a twig pedal around. Enjoy your riding and don't let anyone spoil it otherwise. Riding is all about you getting out there and doing something you love. 

Perhaps teh shop where you got your bike can help with the fit of your bike to help your back and you might need to try some different break levers for your hands. Then you'll be golden.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Bethany...........you wear whatever you are comfortable with, you ride whatever you are comfortable on.....and quite frankly screw anything else...... ENJOY

I'm not a woman...but I am a cyclist...I ride because I love it......"ride baby ride"......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't feel silly. Wear what you like, but you'll be more comfortable if you wear some flavor of polyester, which wicks moisture and dries quickly. (If you wear long pants make sure you use a clip so you don't get the pants caught in the chain). And if anyone makes a comment ignore them and enjoy your ride. Unfortunately, there are jerks everywhere. Just remember they are jerks. 

Bikes are about the most efficient method of transport ever devised. This makes it the most scalable sport around- newbies can go very slow without hurting themselves, and pro level athletes can burn 7000 calories a day. This makes it a sport for just about everyone. The only exception I can think of would be for people with balance problems.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

oh...and welcome to RBR I see this is post numero-uno.........


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

At the risk of angering the RBR gods -- you'll find a whole bunch of like minded women at Team Estrogen. All shapes, sizes and fitness levels, with tons of advise for new riders like you.

http://forums.teamestrogen.com/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

hislittleredrider said:


> I am finding after my riding my back is in hell. Also, I have very small hands and it is hard to grip the brakes, as my finger barely extends around it. I am sure with practice I will get better. Right now I am going about 10-12 miles an hour. I love how being active makes me feel, physically and mentally. Is this a kind of sport than anyone can do? I feel silly out there sometimes, that a ''larger'' women is road biking. Also, I really am not fond of my legs at this point and wear leggings or capri's.. Is it mandatory I wear shorts?
> Any advice or encouragement is appreciated!
> Bethany


Welcome to road biking, Bethany. 

A sore back after riding could mean that your bike might need some tweeking fit-wise. Have you been fitted by your local bike shop? It might also mean that you just started riding and need to get used to it. It won't hurt to have the LBS take a look at how you are set on the bike just to be safe. 

I have small hands too and the way to compensate for this is to loosen the brake calipers at the wheel. This way there is more play on the levers before the brakes actually engage. 

Don't worry about how your legs look. Wear shorts and in a matter of a couple of weeks your legs will be tanned and hopefully lean.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

*like Il said*

When I started biking in 2006, I hadn't been on a bike for 12 years. And after each ride I had this pain the started in my neck and ran down bet. my shoulder blades.:cryin: 

Finally this year I had a professional fitting at a local bike shop. I haven't had pain in my back again. Follow Il sogno advice and get fitted at a lbs. You'll see the difference immediately.


----------



## dirtgurl (Dec 1, 2007)

Bethany, welcome.

Riding is fun. Being fit is fun. It's easy to get derailed, so keep it up.

Il Sogno's advice about fitting is probably a good idea. It may just be that your back muscles aren't very strong yet, but if it keeps up, there's probably some adjustment needed. Especially when you've got big boobs, you need to be sure your center of gravity is right on the bike - "reach" is the term for how much you're stretched out on the bike. A longer or shorter stem is an easy swap, and may make a big difference.

Welcome to RBR.

Raven


----------



## North77 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Congrats on your bike!!!*

Wecome to the wonderful world of cycling! As many have said before me ignore the snob bikers who look down on your bike. "Its not about the bike" right? Its about you and how you feel and what you are doing for your health in the long and short term. As far as the clothing wear what makes you comfortable, not what someone else tells you is cool. Make sure if you wear long pants they have tapered ankles so you dont get them caught up in your chain, or greasy from it. And for your back it sounds like you need to do two things (In my professional opinion as a Personal Trainer/Cycling Coach/Sports Therapist) ...1) Get a bike fit, preferably from a professional (not all bike shop fitters are best) look up local coaches they have the best idea of great fits; 2) Hitting the gym or doing some strengthening exercises at home to help your core will decrease you soreness too!
I hope that helps. Keep on Peddling!!!!!

North77


----------



## rubygirl (Jun 19, 2008)

I am with everyone else who has responded. I bought my first bike in 2001 for around 600.00. To me, that was a lot for a bike and I was sure I'd go into the poor house after that! I bought a bike so my husband I could do it together since it's something he enjoys and is really good at. I got pretty into it and did organized rides, etc. I stopped for a few years and recently got back into it and decided it was time to upgrade the bike. I got properly fit on the new bike so I don't have anymore elbow pain that i sometimes used to get. My new bike is carbon so it weighs a lot less and is an absolute joy to ride! I might be in the poor house but my husband and I have done some amazing rides. 
I used to be pretty self conscious of the spandex also. My legs are whiter than white, people need be wearing sunglasses when they look at me! I don't care anymore, spandex are very comfortable so I wouldn't think of wearing anything else now. 
Good luck to you! Not knowing a ton about bikes, I do believe (depending on the bike) you can get spacers put in your brake levers so they come out a little more. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

1.)Your bike certainly is not junk. An excellent one to start with.
2.)If you're having back issues after riding, something ain't right, fit wise. We hope you got the right sized bike in the 1st place. Too long a top tube, for example combined with handlebars placed too far out or too low, can do this. You might need a shorter stem, or a riser stem, or different bars that are more swept back, etc,etc. Tweak it 'til you're comfortable. This is key. If it hurts to ride, then you won't ride much. You're not stuck with the components that came with the bike; there are lots of options.
3.)There are WSD small brake grips out there. Again, you're not stuck with stock.
4.)You don't HAVE to wear only Spandex shorts. The padding is very necessary for longer rides so you don't get a saddle sore. But you can wear them _under _any pedal pusher, or whatever you like. Look at the MUSA nylon pedal pushers/trousers that Rivendell sells.
5.)You're doing great, just keep riding.


----------



## ceej2008 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a newbee to biking as well. Just got my Diamondback tuned up and went for my first hour long ride in 4 years!! Can anyone suggest a comfortable seat. I absolutely went numb in the crotch. Also, hands were going numb. Does this happen to anyone? I live in Minneapolis and we have a fabulous Greenway bike path which I'm aching to try now.


----------

